# Ground up bowfishing boat build



## AimLowRobin (Jun 11, 2011)

New to this site, found it while searching for some info related to my bowfishing boat build. I thought I would start a thread on my project. It is not a modification project, it is a custom build based on my design...literally from from the ground (sheet aluminum) up. If this doesn't fit in this section, mods please just let me know. If it fits and has the interest, I will keep it updated as the project progresses over the next few weeks.

A little background: I am not new to bowfishing and this is not my first boat. I have been bowfishing for over 20 years and currently co-own a bowfishing related business (outdoor video). My most recent boat was a 19x60 mod v jon with a 90 hp prop motor, raised front deck and raised video tower. That boat is now sold and so here we go...


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jun 11, 2011)

Up front details: 
- The new boat will be a custom built flatbottom jon, 20x72 with 36" sides built by Redneck Airboats in Oklahoma. I choose them based on many reasons, but quality of boats going out the door and good people were biggest factors. If you dream up the idea, they can make it happen if it is aluminum.
- Raised center console 
- Raised shooting deck floor 14 inches above sides, with enclosed light rail underneath
- 12 inch walkarounds with storage
- video tower will be 3' above shooting deck, and will fold down during road transport
- 200 hp outboard purchased and on its way to the builder
- kicker motor push/pull steered from front deck (approx 9.9 hp, still looking for motor)
- trolling motor up front (not purchased yet)
- tandem aluminum trailer

I have attached a sketch with notes that shows the plan view of the layout for those interested


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jun 11, 2011)

Decisions still to be made:
- kicker motor? Just looking for the right deal, but it will be around the 8 or 9.9 hp range, hopefully 4 stroke.
- type of lights. Due to our video needs, MH and HPS are ruled out. May use the old standby halogens, but looking real hard at LED technology. 
- paint vs vinyl wrap. 
- interior paint or coating? Most surfaces will be a five bar diamond plate. Many would just leave it silver but we fish a lot in the daytime so do not want all that reflected sunlight. My last boat was lined with a bedliner type material...we may go that route again.
- exact seat arrangement behind center console. Looking at the builder fabbing up a "leaning post" type bench, or perhaps using a marine cooler for the seat portion. We will definitely have dual 2000 watt inverter generators underneath this seat though. Out of the way, in a permanent place, and noise sheilded from the front of the boat somewhat.


----------



## hunterguy86 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like a sweet project!

Post up some pictures if you get the chance.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jun 12, 2011)

No pix yet but I will def post some as the build moves along!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2011)

On a side note ... any pics of your last build?


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jun 17, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> On a side note ... any pics of your last build?



Lots of pix of the finished product handy, but the build pix are "somewhere". I'll take a look for them.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 17, 2011)

PICS!!!!


----------



## DGF (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds sweet! =D> 

Definately keep us updated on this build.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jun 20, 2011)

huntinfool said:


> PICS!!!!



LOL...there will be lots and lots of them, trust me. They are just getting started this week, so none yet.

A new update is that I found a new 15 hp kicker that I will be ordering tomorrow to be shipped to the builder. Only $200 to move up from 9.8 to 15, so I figured it would be worth it.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think you can ever go too big.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jun 23, 2011)

Here we go...aluminum cutting and welding officially started yesterday.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 23, 2011)

This is going to be a great project! Looking forward to updates and welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## MOBowhunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Robin,

I seem to run into you on multiple sites. First on bowsite and now here on tinboats. Sounds like things are going well for you with the videos. We haven't seen each other since back in the Gateway Bowhunter days but keep bumping into one another in cyberspace. I hope all is well with you and your family. Good luck and if you see any of the old Gateway crowd tell them I said hello.

Matt


----------



## fender66 (Jun 25, 2011)

Still sitting patiently waiting for more updates. Amazing build. Wish I had the skills to do this.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jun 29, 2011)

MOBowhunter said:


> Robin,
> 
> I seem to run into you on multiple sites. First on bowsite and now here on tinboats. Sounds like things are going well for you with the videos. We haven't seen each other since back in the Gateway Bowhunter days but keep bumping into one another in cyberspace. I hope all is well with you and your family. Good luck and if you see any of the old Gateway crowd tell them I said hello.
> 
> Matt



Hey there Matt! Family is great and yes, our little production company is doing pretty good too. Shoot some water body, state, and world record fish on video and that tends to push things for you, lol.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jun 29, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Still sitting patiently waiting for more updates. Amazing build. Wish I had the skills to do this.



If I had the skills to do it myself, I wouldn't be stuck waiting for updates with you!  

I was told work picked up this morning on the boat, so some updated pix should show up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 29, 2011)

AimLowRobin said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Still sitting patiently waiting for more updates. Amazing build. Wish I had the skills to do this.
> ...




AWESOME! :LOL2:


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jul 12, 2011)

thought I'd check in and update. The manufacturer took a 2 week break from my boat but started back up yesterday full force. Should have some new pix coming and coming fast. Boat could be ready by next Tuesday barring any problems with the motors, etc.

Some decision updates:

- Going with a 12V lighting system, all LED lights. This means no generator noise. This type of lighting is pretty experimental and unproven among bowfishers, but we'll see how they work out. I will have 2 extra deep cell batts in the boat, but not a big deal for this boat, and comparable to the weight of a genny anyways, not to mention saving me the cash I planned on spending for two Honda gennies. I will be running a charge to these batteries from my kicker motor's alternator. We won't always be running the kicker motor, but will be a good portion of the time.

- Lining the interior with Mostaliner (www.monstaliner.com). Tried out some samples this past weekend and very much liked the product. Easy to apply and very nice results.

Pix coming soon...


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jul 16, 2011)

deleted content because of broken photo links. will post pix further in this thread.
Robin


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't forget about a trailer...


----------



## mmf (Jul 16, 2011)

whoa! this must be costing you a fortune, but looking good so far!


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jul 19, 2011)

I made the drive to OK to Redneck's shop to finalize some stuff and get the wiring done. Wow! I am floored by the way my boat is shaping up. They are working all over it so it's tough to get pix but I will get plenty before I head home tomorrow.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks amazing. Built like a tank. =D> =D>


----------



## MOBowhunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Robin,

Any pictures of the finished product yet?

Matt


----------



## AimLowRobin (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a bunch of new pix and I reorganized my Photobucket folder which caused the earlier posted pix to go away. When I slow down a bit I will catch up on posting pix. The boat is supposed to be getting paint today, then the motors mounted and the final stuff like gauges, etc. We have a big trip next week to LA hosting an editor from North American Hunting Club.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok everyone...life's been hectic as can be lately, trying to get this boat finished up, some health issues in the family, etc. But things are calming down, everyone is home and healthy again, and have my new boat in the driveway, freshly salted down in the marshes of south LA. So...I am going to get this thread caught up with the build pix that got lost, some updated build pix, and some of the "final" product. I say "final" because as you all know...no boat is every truly final.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Aug 9, 2011)

Side storage boxes and lids and also the center console going in.





Shooting deck beginning with kicker motor steer stick.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Aug 9, 2011)

Shooting deck coming together in this pic. The deck has what is known as an enclosed light rail, basically means the deck is raised but is part of the boat rather than sitting on top of the boat. You can kinda see the raised video stand behind also, but I will show that better in another post.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Aug 9, 2011)

This stand is for our cameraman, raised so they can get over the shoulder views of us shooting fish. One thing about my last boat I did not like was trailering with the video stand way up in the air. They guys at Redneck Airboats came up with this solution - a stand that we can fold back in minutes for travel or just to get under tight bridges.


----------



## AimLowRobin (Aug 9, 2011)

Well...I have a ton of pix that I'd love to show you all, but the forum restricts the size and I don't have time to go and resize all of the pix that I took with a real camera or my Iphone. For those that want to see the build pix from start to end, feel free to take a look at my boat build folder in photobucket at https://s763.photobucket.com/albums/xx280/aimlowrobin/Boat%20build/. I will have to skip ahead for now to the so called finished product. We still plan to line the interior with a roll on bedliner and also do a vinyl wrap on the outside to make it even sweeter looking.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 10, 2011)

Woah. And woah. That's a fine lookin' beast you have there !


----------



## bulldog (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy CRAP!!! That thing turned out amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## AimLowRobin (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. Went out for a few hours here locally in the StL area. The reaction of people that see the boat really tells us what an incredible boat Redneck built for us.


----------

